# Calibre Help? Edited Azw Metadata, now mpb files not showing up?



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

So I was editing all the metadata in my Amazon books, but when i put the ebook files and the corresponding mpb files back on the kindle, none of my notes and highlights are showing up.

I asked the creator of Calibre about it and he informed me that I had make the mbp title match the ebook files, because in changing one, I've disassociated it from the other.

I can't figure out if I had to leave the string of numbers there or not, but no matter what I do, when I load the files back onto my kindle, the notes aren't there. The book has a New tag next to it.

I know some people have edited their azw metadata, any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use notes and highlights, but I wonder if you can copy and paste the data from your original .mpb files into the new .mpb file that will be created when you open the book  for the first time on the Kindle.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

the mpb file isn't a text file right? I don't see how one could edit it...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I think it is a text file. Certainly doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Got it fixed.

You remove the string of numbers from the title of the mpb file and make the updated title and author info exactly the same as the ebook file's.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad I saw this. Luckily I don't have too many books that I keep notes in. I just edited about 280 books, I'd hate to have to go back and fix that many .mpb files


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There's a possibility that if you edit file names, it will defeat the device to device sync, as well as causing bookmarks and such to not be stored in your Archive (as the filenames wouldn't match the purchased item).

I have no  information one way or another, but the thought occurred to me.


Mike


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> There's a possibility that if you edit file names, it will defeat the device to device sync, as well as causing bookmarks and such to not be stored in your Archive (as the filenames wouldn't match the purchased item).
> 
> I have no information one way or another, but the thought occurred to me.
> Mike


Device to device sync still works fine. The only thing I've figured out is that if you move the book to archive, it will loose any of the updated meta-data when you re-download it to the device.


----------

